# Eclipse-> JavaInsel8 Workspace wechseln



## Hoss (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

habe das Buch JavaInsel8 und möchte den mitgelieferten Workspace in Eclipse einbinden.

Habe die Datei programme.8.7z entpackt und den Ordner in das _Develop Verzeichnis verschoben. 
Nun Starte ich Eclipse und wähle den Workspace e:\_Develop\Programme.8

Es werden die Projekte nach Kapietelnummeriert im Paket Explorer angezeigt, aber wenn ich eines öffnen möchte, sagt eclipse: 
Dass die (.project) Datei für z.B: 01_Intro fehlen würde! Und das sie wichtige Informationen über das Projekt enhält. Das Projekt kann erst dann fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden, wenn die (.project) Datei wieder hergestellt wurde! ;(

Dies ist bei jedem Project dieses Workspaces so. 

Nun hab ich mir das Verzeichnis der Projekte angesehen und habe darin die Dateien .classpath und .project gefunden. Mit dem Atribute Versteckt. Auch das enfernen dieses Atributs löst dieses Problem nicht. Sie sind also im Projektverzeichnis vorhanden. ???:L

Wenn ich die Projekt Dateien in neue Projekte importiere, bekomme ich in jedem einen haufen Fehler angezeigt. 

Wie kann ich den Workspace einbinden ohne diese Probleme zu haben.

Verwende Eclipse 3.2

Gruß
Hoss


----------



## andiv (13. Apr 2011)

Hoss hat gesagt.:


> Verwende Eclipse 3.2



Aktuell ist meines Wissens 3.6, hast du schonmal über ein Update nachgedacht?


----------



## Hoss (13. Apr 2011)

Möchte wenn es geht bei 3.2 bleiben.

Gruß
Hoss


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Apr 2011)

Erstelle einen neuen Workspace und versuchen dann die Projekte zu importieren.


----------



## Hoss (13. Apr 2011)

Das habe ich schon versucht, aber da sind dann jedemenge Fehler im Java code vorhanden. 
Normalerweise sollte da kein einziger Fehler erscheinen.

Gruß
Hoss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Apr 2011)

"Jede menge Fehler"

Geht das n bischen präziser? warscheinlich fehlt was im build path oder so, das ist aber idr schnell behoben


----------



## Hoss (16. Apr 2011)

Es waren wohl alles nur Compilerfehler, da die IDE Konformitätsstufe auf 1.3 gestanden hat. Hab die Stufe nun auf 6.0 angepasst und nun sind die Fehler alle behoben.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Hoss


----------

